# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Post an "Artsy" Picture Your Mando!

## mandopete

We were working on a band photo shoot and I took the opportunity to take this picture of my Collings MF-5. I thought it might be a little summer fun to see some artsy-fartsy pictures of our mandolins.

----------

Pushka

----------


## sunburst

I actually have a folder in my computer, filed under "pictures", titled "artsie mando". I don't know who has the spelling correct, artsie or artsy.
Here's one:

----------

Pushka

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I've always liked this pic of 76549

----------

Pushka

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

and this one

----------


## sunburst

...and one more...

----------


## markishandsome

Noot a mando, but super artsy

----------


## AlanN

Here's an **artiste** playing 73675 (he'll probably punch me for calling him that)...

----------


## Hans

My favorite!

----------

Pushka

----------


## mandopete

"Bad To The Soundpost" - I love it!

----------


## Mteresko

Wiens F-5 #16

----------


## cooper4205

here's the flatty




and some litho action

----------


## fatt-dad

Guess (well it has a round hole)

f-d

----------


## fatt-dad

Alone at the beach. . . . .

----------


## fatt-dad

Something white. . . . .

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Stephan Passernig F5

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Posted this about 2 months ago or so. Still love it....

----------

Oneida Trail

----------


## DSDarr

For some very nice and artsy mandolin photos check out Fletcher Brock's gallery -- in particular the photos towards the bottom of the page. 

http://www.fletcherbrock.com/gallery.htm

-David

----------


## mandopete

> Posted this about 2 months ago or so. #


Dave, that picture was my computer desktop for a month. And a second vote for Fletcher Brock's website as a source of some tasty mando porn.

----------


## Nathan Sanders

Here's a picture I took a couple of years ago. I've since sold two of the mandolins. I posted this previously in the thread concerning pancake mandolins. Do a search for the topic title to find the thread - "Compulsive Purchase".

----------


## b.pat

*Booooo*

----------


## PaulD

Here's my Lyon & Healy bowlback with a some sort of infestation. Not exactly "artsy"... maybe more twisted!  

pd

(The beaver theme is an inside joke with a coworker...)

----------


## cooper4205

my mandolin when i'm at work

----------

Hudmister, 

mtm, 

Pushka, 

Shylence, 

stevedenver, 

Tim W

----------


## Yellowmandolin

hahaha!!! I love it cooper!

----------


## PhilGE

> ....It's a freshly ripe mando, that has just fallen from the mando tree!
> 
> mandopLuker


Nah, mine is REALLY ripe and bursting with tasty tone and volume...

P.S. Yes, this was altered...

----------


## ellisppi

ok here's my feeble attempt. I should find the pic of me sitting in this chair when I was 2

----------


## stevem

Here's mine

----------

Pushka

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

[QUOTE]pickinNgrinnin -

That Sp looks just like mine ----a killer mando! very deep and dark sounding -yours?

mandopLuker

It's a killer alright, a regular M.A.S. murderer

----------


## sunburst

Forgot about this one. I posted it before in a thread about Scotch, I think it was. It was late one night...

----------

Pushka

----------


## Keith Newell

Here's one, stump with natures decorations.
Keith

----------

Pushka

----------


## danb

My 2 favorite mandophotos

----------

Pushka

----------


## halfamind

Here are a few shots of my Rover RM 75 (soon to be "my beater") on vacation...

----------


## halfamind

...and at home, with two of my basses. I've got tons of shots of my basses, but I can't stop playing the mando long enough to shoot it!

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

My artsy wife did this one.

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Try again.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Nice Scroll

----------


## mandopete

Levi - those are some great shots. I gonna use one of 'em for my desktop.

----------


## BRW

I took this picture a few years ago. I wish I'd had a better camera and better skills because the accordion and I have since gone our separate ways!

----------


## Cary Fagan

Here's my Holoubek fern model. Taken with my 9-year old daughter's low resolution cheapy digital camera.

----------


## revray

My Bluett F4. The throw is a hand woven piece from Churchill Weavers in Berea, KY.

----------


## pick up the world

my eastman 615..

----------


## Fliss

I quite like this close up of my Garrison

Fliss

----------


## mandopete

That's a cool photo!

----------


## wayfaringstranger

Sunburst: Hmmm...what's in that mason jar, exactly?  

Here's my favorite shot:

----------


## ardbeg

Just to let Sunburst know, the link between mandolins and Macallans is an old one.

----------


## big h

i love scotish pepeol....THEY ROCK!!!

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Very slick 3rd shot halfamind

----------


## danb

Ben's Accordian photo is great

----------


## MML

> Very slick 3rd shot halfamind


That Rover sure is photo-geneic! Great pics.

----------


## Mario Proulx

Here's our pup, Adeline, sneaking into a mandolin shot...

----------


## AW Meyer

In keeping with the driftwood theme, here's a pic of my Muth on the beach at Qualicum, BC on Vancouver Island.

----------

Pushka

----------


## AW Meyer

More driftwood and ocean:

----------

Pushka

----------


## Arnt

I posted this "Norwegian wood" picture a little while ago, but as long as we're posting pictures of mandolins next to logs I'll go again (unfortunately there was some polishing compound debris left inside the little headstock scroll that makes the binding look weird in the picture, but what the heck...)

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, I like the beach shots. Here's one against the backdrop of the Pacific taken on a bluff overlooking Kalaloch beach on the Olympic Peninsula.

(No financial interest in HBO/Cinemax, but I do like watching Deadwood!)

----------


## mandolooter

my 06 gibson shot for a magazine cover

----------


## mandolooter

maybe a bad idea...but an idea none the less

----------


## mandopete

That's what I call _artsy_!

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Two of my favorite "Whitefaces." Q-95, and "Curtiss" the Sheltie. (RIP 7/06)
Stay... 

_Good Boy._

----------


## billhay4

That mandolin looks like it has some real bark.

----------


## mandodebbie

Here's my Samick in poster mode.

----------


## keef



----------


## mandopete

Totally cool inlay!

----------


## Brier

Summer fun.
Peter.

----------


## mandopete

Cowabunga Dude!

----------


## Gibson A5

Nude Lefty Sunbathing (hardware not reinstalled yet)
Bill P.

----------


## buckhorn

my little contribution to art....

----------


## Tom C

BRW #27

----------


## WireBoy

> Guess (well it has a round hole)
> 
> f-d


... is enjoying its adopted home just fine.

thanks again fatt-waiting for my Schneider-dad

----------


## WireBoy

remember compostion is important

----------


## mandodebbie

Mandodebbie avec Mandolin Enpointe

----------


## mandodebbie

Samick Flambe' par Mandodebbie

----------


## mandopete

Tres Chic!

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

The Emerald Valley Boys in action at the Oregon State Bluegrass Festival, with Sammy looking artistic. Ken Cartwright on guitar, Nikki Clevenger on bass.

----------


## Jim Roberts

Did someone say Oban & Brentrup? #I know, it's only ten o'clock in the morning, but the cocktail flag goes up in eight hours! 

Maybe not "artsy" but certainly tasteful...

----------

Pushka

----------


## JEStanek

Apologies to Dan for borrowing a photo from the archive I like a lot. #I imagined a good chop on it at high shutter speed.

Here's a link to the realy artistic versions of this photo 

Mando Archive for 37254

Jamie

----------


## Tom C

My mando had a similar problem...

----------


## danb

I like the booze theme. 

A4/virzi + Fine Shiraz

----------

Pushka

----------


## danb

The Loar gets the single malt

----------

Pushka

----------


## danb

(too bad I don't get the Loar!!)

----------


## danb

Finally- this one rounds off the analagy nicely!

----------

Pushka

----------


## mandopete

I see that the Loar gets the "<span style='color:red'>Full Strength</span>" libation as well!

----------


## danb

Absinthe is a good way to descibe the 3pt. It's totally unique, not what you'd expect, and inspires musical ventures into bizzare areas.

The Shiraz for the A4.. goes well with meat, very comforting.

The Loar gets the cask strength malt- full bodied, unique, and a definite acquired taste!

----------


## Fred G

> I took this picture a few years ago. I wish I'd had a better camera and better skills because the accordion and I have since gone our separate ways!


hey, that's my mandolin! er.. well I guess Ben built it he can show it off  
It was weird going through this thread and seeing my mandolin...

----------


## mandopete

Well I was blown away this morning when I got a message from fellow Cafe member Sherman Barnes who did a watercolor of my Collings MF-5 (seen elsewhere in this thread). Now that's what I call "artsy"!

----------


## JEStanek

Looks awesome... Did he paint a cowbell faintly into the background?

 

Jamie

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Is that real and not photoshopped? If so, that's impressive.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> Absinthe is a good way to descibe the 3pt. It's totally unique, not what you'd expect, and inspires musical ventures into bizzare areas.
> 
> The Shiraz for the A4.. goes well with meat, very comforting.
> 
> The Loar gets the cask strength malt- full bodied, unique, and a definite acquired taste!


As a lover of oval hole Gibsons' looking at the 3 Pt., I'm reminded that "Absinthe makes the heart grow fonder".
Hey, don't deny, you all thought it, too, didn't you?

----------


## Professor PT

Is it legal in the UK? Absinthe has been illegal here in the states for a while, I believe, since it's said to cause dementia. I've always wanted to at least try it--and to try a three point!

----------


## danb

well my bottle doesn't contain wormwood according to the label, so it's just a licorice-tasting liquor I guess. I've had that for years, I loved the label

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Absinthe is a good way to descibe the 3pt. It's totally unique, not what you'd expect, and inspires musical ventures into bizzare areas.
> 
> The Shiraz for the A4.. goes well with meat, very comforting.
> 
> The Loar gets the cask strength malt- full bodied, unique, and a definite acquired taste!


I'd suggest a stronger celtic angle for the visual bottling combinations:

A4 - Highland Park 12 (both associate long dark evenings)
Loar - MacAllan Elegancia (the name says it all)
3-point - Ardbeg 10 (leading taste into extremes)

Bertram

----------


## danb

Not so extreme of a tone, just kinda different from a run of the mill F4:
F4 #9100 sound clips:
June Apple

the first of october

Same jig on Wiens 22, which sounds so much like 76547 it's sick..
the first of october

----------


## Ted Eschliman

In Progress, Old Wave "Solocomp JM," Alto Guitar/Jazz Mandola with some cool shop lighting:

----------


## mandolooter

100 year old Gibson A1

----------


## jim simpson

How about art with mandolins or art object with mandolins? Here is a magazine rack from the 50's:

----------


## F5G WIZ

Another in the "wood" theme. #My new Poe.

----------


## cooper4205

those Poe's are about the cleanest looking mandolins around, it's hard to believe he is young as he is turning those things out.

----------


## F5G WIZ

Can't wait to see what he is building in 10 years.

----------


## cooper4205

> Can't wait to see what he is building in 10 years.


i know, that one you got there is absolutely beautiful. i'm partial to the block inlays, and that B/I/B binding is too cool.

----------


## jacobw

Collings MT

----------


## F5G WIZ

It's really startin' to open up and get some good low and mid range. Just in case you guys were lookin' there is a poe for sale on ebay. I bid on it but the wife won't let me bid any higher on it, seein' as though I just bought one!

----------


## JEStanek

From my Doctor's office. (More mandolin archive raiding)

Jamie

----------


## Lane Pryce

Yikes!!!! Lp

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Kinda nifty

----------


## Catdaddy



----------


## jim simpson

Progress

----------


## Bob Kellett

My superb Ratcliff!!

----------


## Bob Kellett

and another......

----------


## rmoss

Photoshop is too cool.

----------


## barry k



----------


## cooper4205



----------


## Soupy1957

my MK
 -Soupy1957

----------


## racer122

I'm very excited about my new mando. It's currently nameless, made by a luthier in Ohio (Neil Kraft).

----------


## JasonN

Here's my "snake head" mando... he he...

----------

Pushka

----------


## JEStanek

I doubt that particular Weber has much venom in it's "bite" but I would hazzard a guess it can squeeze great tone out of you. Cool photo.

Jamie

----------


## hobbitgirl3

Oh! Beautiful snake and mandolin (of course). What kind of snake is that? I know I've seen that kind of snake before, I just can't put my finger on it though.

----------


## big h

i think its a ball python.tell me if im rong.

----------


## Lane Pryce

Bet he don't get much company.  Lp

----------


## hobbitgirl3

It does look like a ball python. That was my first thought in fact. Gosh, for someone who's handled pythons and constrictors I should know this.

----------


## halfamind

that's just a tattoo waitin' to happen!

----------


## Steven Stone

Here's a shot of the back of my '31 fern

----------


## PhilGE

Tony Drehfal made this self-portrait image. Here's the story:



> I wanted you to know that I "borrowed" one of your digital images taken
> of your Old Wave (that I found on the mandolincafe site) and have used
> it in a photo collage that I am working on for this year's family
> holiday card. Our card's theme is our favorite artists - we each have
> our portrait integrated into an artwork by one of our favorite artists,
> in my case Albrect Durer. Attached you will find a digital proof of my
> portion of a work in progress. To get the light reflection "correct" I
> flipped the mandolin (so the strings are the wrong way). Those classical
> artist always get the strings wrong!

----------


## Mario Proulx

Fall... My favorite season.

----------


## big h

> Fall... My favorite season.


mine to

----------


## dwllal

What a pair...

----------


## Stillpicking

Here is one of my new prints in a series I am working on.

Mike

----------


## Jim Roberts

Varnish Collings MT2V with a burgundy stain along side a bottle of Bruichladdich Cask Strength 15 year old single malt. #Yowza! #The single malt was sipped, and I do mean sipped, this weekend with some dear friends. #

----------

Pushka

----------


## BRW

I was working on a new 360 for my site (http://www.brw-instruments.com/FT-MS%20360.html) and I came up with this background and I thought I'd share in the Artsy topic. If you want more sizes you can get them on my site in the downloads section.

----------


## Bill Van Liere

A BRW after more than a few sips

----------


## Mark Marino

One of the good sounding old '16 A-0's. Nothing fancy, but I like it that way

----------


## Avi Ziv

My Flatiron

----------


## mandolooter

not sure its art but i like the pic.

----------


## sunburst

I was burning the midnight oil again last night.
Actually, I was burning wood, and actually it was more like earlier this morning, but I was side-lighting this mandolin that I'm in the process of sanding looking for scratches and things, and thought I'd snap a few shots.

----------


## sunburst

...

----------


## sunburst

...

----------


## bluegrassplayer

Now that is a perfect scroll!

----------


## JEStanek

That's what I was thinking too. Great looking scroll, John.

Jamie

----------


## ab4usa

John,

Don't want this to go to your head, but one of those pics is now my background

----------


## Stillpicking

Here is another

----------


## Stillpicking

and.........another 
you can check out more of my artwork if you like at

www.art.com/memberartist/Michael_Voelkl

----------


## Jerry Byers

...

----------


## Bill Snyder

I think Mr. Hamlett is just showing off.

----------


## Dean Henderson

> Can't wait to see what he is building in 10 years.


<span style='font-family:comic sans ms'><span style='font-size:10pt;line-height:100%'><span style='color:navy'>I can't wait to see what he is building this year. #I just sent Andy a deposit on my Poe F5.</span></span></span>

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Same here, Road Dog. It's going to be a long wait.

----------


## squirrelabama

a2zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## danb

Jim, that 1988 Bruichladdich just popped up in price to near $250/bottle.. enjoy it while it lasts !

----------


## Lex Luthier

I like both of these shots I took.

----------


## Lex Luthier

The other.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Beauty arose from it's coffin. I like the diffuse light reflected from the left side of the top - makes it look like a matte finish.
Would have looked even better on a wooden floor.  

Bertram

----------


## Harrmob

some of my interests

----------


## LateBloomer

Just playing with the light tunnel effect.

----------


## LateBloomer

One more

----------


## JEStanek

Chewie, make the jump to light speed!

Cool photoeffects.

Jamie

----------


## otterly2k

Jamie... you crack me up!  

Hey... that must be the Mandolinium Falcon....

(geeks r us!)

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Playing the mandolin ain't like dusting crops, boys.

----------


## buckhorn

here is my first try with birdseye

----------


## Bill Snyder

i am not so sure some of these pictures that have been postedare what you would call _artsie_. They probably would fit right in with the ones in this old thread.

----------


## LateBloomer

Buckhorn,
What a beautiful mandolin! Now bring that baby in out of the cold!

----------


## Bill Snyder

LateBloomer,
What kind of mandolin is that? The f-holes and tailpiece don't look like most of the modern mandolins but the mandolin does not appear to be old.

----------


## LateBloomer

Hi Curious,
It's a 1975 Unicorn #14 made by Rolfe Gearhardt. It's in great shape, I don't think it got much playing action before I bought it - but now it get played everyday. I'm very happy with her!

----------


## Brian Aldridge

That Unicorn that LateBloomer has is an incredible mandolin. It was bought originally in 1975 by Cafe frequenter Jim Pullen. I ended up trading him out of it because I am such a huge fan of Rolfe's early work. I just wasn't playing as much as it deserved so I sold it to LateBloomer only because she would. I do get to play it from time to time, and it always makes me smile and shake my head. Why don't you post a non-effects artsy shot of it LateBloomer?

----------


## LateBloomer

Brian... is that a challenge?

----------


## LateBloomer

Curious, here is the tailpiece

----------


## cooper4205

here's a photoshopped scroll from an F2

----------


## fwoompf



----------


## Lefty&French

Dark after dawg...

----------


## ellisppi

thread rescued from oblivion

----------


## F5G WIZ

Beautiful Tom!!

----------


## mandopete

Wow and WOW!

That's going on my computer desktop!

----------


## Mario Proulx

Whahhhhhhhhhh!!!

----------


## sgarrity

Dang those are stunning!! I'm afraid to play an Ellis cuz I bet I'd be trying to find a way to buy it!

Shaun

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Beauty in nature... and mandos.

----------


## John Hill

Well...uh, I'd say that jazzbox has just enough bottom-end to round out the tone...you know, so there's not to much treble.

----------


## Jim Broyles

Here's my feeble attempt.

----------


## Truckadero

nice jbmando!

----------


## Antlurz

A little different...

----------


## ethanopia

Here is one me playing mine, I use it from time to time when an artsy photo of a mandolin is required, so it qualifies I think...

----------


## JEStanek

This may deserve a bump. There's some real nice composing in here...

Jamie

----------


## jeff_75



----------

Pushka

----------


## Geoff B

forgot about this thread! Some beautiful shots here. here's one...

----------


## Ted Eschliman

Some instruments are so beautiful, they don't even need Photoshop:

----------


## pjlama

Ted, I have to agree I was just at Austin's website looking at the two points. Yours is absolutely stunning, I'm supposed to be over my MAS

----------


## Rick Albertson

Lots of great photos!

I've shown this one before.

Rick

----------


## Dan Voight

Symposium 2008

----------


## Geoff B

nice Dan! I wish I could have been there...

----------


## mandopete

Cool! I see that Sherman Barnes has posted an ad on the Mandolin Cafe classifieds in support of Butch Baldassari. #The ad is here

If you go to his#website and click on "watercolors" and "musicians" you'll see a watercolor of my MF-5 (seen earlier in this very thread & my avatar).

----------


## Amandalyn

Here's 2- a Randy Wood 2 pt & Will Kimbles first F.

----------


## GRW3

Just the standard MAC image editing...

----------


## oldwave maker

My recent Valley Tan magazine ad:

----------


## shadco

Everyones opinion of art is different.

but I like this one.

----------

Pushka

----------


## mandopete

Nice distressing!

----------


## Rick Banuelos

Can't resist....

Thanks, Brett.

----------


## mandopete

SUPERSIZE me!

----------


## kimert

I guess this would be considered more "candid" than artsy but ....

----------


## ellisppi

wire up in smoke

----------


## gibson mandoman

Tom, that is awesome!

----------


## Ronbo

Gilchrist and Pumpkin

----------

Pushka

----------


## Michael Cameron

This is as artsy fartsy as I get...



or maybe...



?

----------


## Bertram Henze

> This is as artsy fartsy as I get...


Black strings?  :Disbelief:  Never seen those before. What are they?

Bertram

----------


## woodwizard

It's fall and my Red Maples are sure pretty this time of the year. Good excuse to hold my Goldrush up for a couple of pics.  :Smile:

----------


## Michael Cameron

> Black strings?  Never seen those before. What are they?
> 
> Bertram


Black Diamonds. I bought a bunch,in bulk. Not sure they make them anymore(?) 

I really like them on certain mandolins,especially the "plain" strings,they are a pleasure to slide around on. No rough spots for left hand;but,they show pick wear fairly quickly.

c

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Saw the other Sam Bush and it made me remember some photos a friend took recently.

----------


## Michael Cameron

> It's fall and my Red Maples are sure pretty this time of the year. Good excuse to hold my Goldrush up for a couple of pics.


 Fern headstock,gold hardware and Handel tuning buttons! Those buttons didn't come with the mandolin,right? 

What design is in the middle of your Handel buttons?(I've seen circles,diamonds,and stars).

A work of art for sure!

Gawgeous.

c

----------


## Devitt

along the blueridge mtns.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

My attempt at artsy

----------


## woodwizard

> Fern headstock,gold hardware and Handel tuning buttons! Those buttons didn't come with the mandolin,right? 
> 
> What design is in the middle of your Handel buttons?(I've seen circles,diamonds,and stars).
> 
> A work of art for sure!
> 
> Gawgeous.
> 
> c


No ... they didn't come with it. Special order ...These have the star in the middle w/abalone-mop and silver wire.  Thanks

----------


## AlanN

Hey Ron,

Your Gilly looks nice, especially that itty bitty florida...what year is it?

----------


## Devitt

2006 North Carolina

----------

Pushka

----------


## mandolooter

I like it Devitt! I got a friend here in Idaho named Devitt...he's a guitar player and wine expert.

----------


## woodwizard

> 2006 North Carolina


***
NICE! Do those grow wild up there in North Carolina?  :Smile:

----------


## Barbara Shultz

Here's a photo of my fellow band member, Scott Ross', 1922 Gibson F-4 with one-piece curly maple back..

----------


## squirrelabama

Johnathan..... you and I have the same eye for artsy!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Robert Moreau

My Friend's Brazillian model. A Giannini.

----------


## MLT

Here is one of mine while it was resting in the Candian Countryside

----------


## Michael Cameron

The back on Barbara's F-4...outstanding!

The Lyon&Healys(sp?);never get tired of seeing them!

MLT's...instrument...WOW!

I've enjoyed the show;hope to see more contributions;and,
will take some more pics to add.

Thanks to all!


Mike

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Here is one of mine while it was resting in the Candian Countryside


Can't decide which is more outstanding - the mandolin with that cool soundhole design or the case with the nostalgic lining  :Disbelief: 

Bertram

----------


## Don Grieser

I did a show with Jon Pickens who lives down the road from me in New Mexico and we did a multitrack recording of it that we're trying to get ready for releasing. This is what the cover may look like. And that's the backdrop for the outdoor stage at his venue. My Campanella Due is the featured mandolin. Does this qualify as "arty"?

----------


## Ronbo

> Hey Ron,
> 
> Your Gilly looks nice, especially that itty bitty florida...what year is it?


Alan,

Steve built my mando in 1983. I bought it in 1988 from Paul Adkins whom I was playing mando for at the time. As Bill Monroe would have said..."it's been a powerful mandolin down through the years"

----------


## LateBloomer

My Unicorn and Strad-o-lin.  I love the differences in the f-holes!

----------


## Dane Brunson

My Eastman 515

----------


## Mark Gibbs

I do like the Artsy stuff. There is more to this photo but i cropped it to feature the mando.

----------


## Mark Gibbs

This Schneider Mandolin  belongs to a friend of mine. I did the photography and effects. Photography is a hobby/business of mine and to see more go to www.photomark1.smugmug.com

----------


## D18dave

If I remember from art class, this might be considdered 'Monochromatic'

----------


## bgjunkie

Not really "Artsy", but it won 2nd Place in the Wilson County Fair in Tennessee.

----------


## Randy King

Getting A Little Sun!

----------


## ChrisStewart

Here is one which I probably have already posted

----------


## JEStanek

Looks almost like a sporin on a kilt.

Jamie

----------


## lmartnla

I really like that Lyon & Healey, and the quilted F4 back.

Steve B.:  Nice picture against the tree trunk, but what is that curled below the base of the mandolin?  is it a tail?

My picture resulted from attempts to show the color in my Phoenix inlay:

---Lou

----------


## Ben Milne

got a new toy to bash on while i hotrod my bird..

----------


## Kerry Krishna

Here are a few shots inspired by the Flatpicking Guitar cover of about 6 months ago. This is my Collings D2H and my '87 Monteleone Grand Artist, and a triangle Tortiseshell pick modeled after the one Tony Rice gave me in '89...

----------


## somanyrhodes

My Custom Yellowstone.

----------


## JeffD

From planet mando

----------


## Greg Potter

A Sam Bush model I used to have.

----------


## Darren Bailey

Had I have looked at some of these pictures before i put that little slide show together a lot of these pictures would have gone in - just great images, thanks for sharing them.

----------


## D C Blood

My '96 Silver Eagle (Angel) Cynthia

----------


## Aran

Not so artsy really... Couldn't find the one I was looking for but stumbled upon this one... Thought it was cute... :Smile: 

As they say: "The apple doesn't fall to far from the tree"

----------


## chasray

> Not so artsy really... Couldn't find the one I was looking for but stumbled upon this one... Thought it was cute...
> 
> As they say: "The apple doesn't fall to far from the tree"


I notice she is not holding your Weber Bitterroot!

----------


## Aran

Chasray!  NOPE!!! :Grin: 

That's Jessie's mando and very kindly she lets dad take it away as a beater sometimes....

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Just playing around with the Macro function on my new Fuji S1500 and thought I would add this image of my Poe F5.

----------


## abuteague

There. Art.  :Smile:

----------


## randygwatkins

Stanley #5 with a sterling silver pick (Christmas gift from friends)  :Smile:

----------


## Merritt

> Posted this about 2 months ago or so. Still love it....


Hey Dave - That is one of my favorite mandolin photos ever.  Is that your red mandolin in the shot?

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Merritt - glad you like the photo.  I took a number of photos that day with my mando (made by Andrew Mowry), and that one stood out to me.  The mando's color was inspired by another customer of Andrew's, who sent him a chestnut as an example of what he was looking for.  That mando was posted by Andrew on the "mandolins in progress" thread when it was completed a number of years ago, and I thought it was stunning.  So, a similar version made it my way not too long after that.   Cheers.

----------


## rf37

Relaxin at home

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I just had two photos I made printed for my living room. One is my Poe F-5 and the other is my wife's Martin. We had a good time playing around with getting the pictures, so it was worth the time.

----------


## Pat Healey

This picture was one that my 14 year-old daughter took for a 4-H project.

----------


## JEStanek

> This picture was one that my 14 year-old daughter took for a 4-H project.


Nice shot.

Jamie

----------


## SHORTY

Cooper you gave me a good laugh. Thanks

----------


## ShannonSunshine

Here's mine...  :Smile:

----------


## Chaconnne

Here is a painting I recently finished of my Eastman mandolin.

----------


## JEStanek

Gabriel, Cool painting and welcome to the Café.

Jamie

----------


## Perry Babasin

OK, people are posting to this thread again, and I have an artsy picture of my mandolin... Here she is posing next to my Dad's legendary German Flatback Bass...

----------

Pushka

----------


## buckles

Side view

----------


## catmandu2

Yours truly posing with George Nasca mandola and "Keith."  :Cool:

----------


## Michael Wolf

Here´s some posing, too. Very artsy, isn´t it?

----------


## hank

Artist series.

----------


## hank

Instruments & Festival.

----------


## hank

Torch&Wire and the Circle.

----------


## hank

One more.  #1 & #2 of 255 are photos of my mandolin.  All photos were artsiefied with Corel photo-paint 8.

----------


## wwwilkie



----------


## Bertram Henze

> Here´s some posing, too. Very artsy, isn´t it?


Looks like they returned from a session at Tir na n'Og too late...  :Laughing:

----------


## LateBloomer

A few new shots of my Unicorns, #14 and #105

----------


## jartop

This is my F5 Krishot #72/1992

----------


## Randi Gormley

Was hoping to get some closeups of the detail around the soundhole of my bandolim. Let's see if this works:

----------


## JEStanek

Nice shot, Randi.

----------


## Markus

He's my pretty average contribution to this cool thread.  



Then again, I've had this mandolin all of ten days.  

My prior starter mando never made it into photos as I'd rather not remember my time struggling to make plinky noises with that thing.

----------


## JEStanek

Here's an older one of my Spira's soundhole.

Jamie

----------


## Michael Cameron

> Here's an older one of my Spira's soundhole.
> 
> Jamie


Very elegant,Jamie! What style of music does it like most?

----------


## JEStanek

I like it for the stuff I usually play, medieval, hymns, folky stuff, fiddle tunes.  I'm not a grasser.

Jamie

----------


## Ed Goist

> Here's an older one of my Spira's soundhole.
> 
> Jamie


Jamie: That is beautiful work (inlay? purfling?) around the soundhole! Also, really nice photo!

----------


## JeffD

Appeals to the sense of sight, sound, smell, taste, touch, and even the intellect.

----------


## JEStanek

That's a wooden soundhole rosette made of Western Australian Sheoak.  You can read more about it in my blog.

Jamie

----------


## Randi Gormley

Very elegant. 
I thought mine resembled crabs, which tickled my fancy, since my youngest was born in July. I originally thought it had been stamped on, until I caught the pattern against the light and saw it was cutwork.

----------


## Chuck Naill

This is the mandolin I am playing right now "in progress".

----------


## Chuck Naill

Finished!!

----------


## Walt Kuhlman

A couple shots of my Gypsy's mandolins

----------


## Walt Kuhlman



----------


## Pete Counter



----------


## raulb



----------

Pushka

----------


## Aran



----------


## MandolinFWB

"Marina"

----------


## Tom C

Just a bump since it's been a 1 1/2 years.

----------


## mandopete

Yeah, we needed a bump, huh!

Not sure if I posted this already, but since my scanner came back to life here's one of my favorite old pictures of my first "good" mandolin - a Flatiron F5-SB that I got in '96. I still have this one...

----------


## Pete Jenner

The Pagan getting a little action.

----------


## Tom C

What is that at top of scroll?

----------


## Pete Jenner

Which bit?

----------


## Tom C



----------


## mfeuerst

cooper4205:  Too funny.  If this becomes a contest, I'll have to bail out on highbrow and vote for you.  Thanks.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Ah that's a 'fancy' bit of bluegum.  :Smile:  I put it there to hide a hole I made in the side when removing the old soundboard.

----------


## Justus True Waldron

I know I've posted this before... I just love this angle of my instrument... well I love every angle of it

----------


## Rick Albertson

I've posted this photo of my 1921 F4 before on a different thread. Shot in a studio with the leaves and window frame. Added clouds and flower landscape with Photoshop.

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## Papa K

Here is the back on my new 2pt. This is a picture the fellow building her sent me, kinda artsy. She will be here next Tuesday!!

----------


## Steve Sorensen



----------


## priestandstringsmandolin

> my mandolin when i'm at work


Well, I guess you work your instrument pretty hard, it obviously is taking advantage of the time off to wind down. Looks like a nice mandolin though.

----------

Charles E.

----------


## Sergio Lara

"The Dawg"

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

My latest CD cover is artsy. In fact, I hired a couple students from the local University Art department to handle the design.

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## Bigtuna



----------

Pushka

----------


## mandopete

What's in the glass?

----------


## Bigtuna

The last of some Aberlour 16 I got for my birthday last year, it didn't quite make it a whole year. At least the mandolin will be around for many years to come! Well lets hope...

----------


## JEStanek

Been a while and someone asked if I had any mandolin related photos from my Photo A Day Project. I get my themes from an Australian Blogger.  While not all are mandolins, here are some instrument(ish) ones.  I can't recall the themes they went with.


My TC Octave, My Kamaka Uke, a Martin Guitar Soundhole from the 50th Philadelphia Folk Festival I decorated, my pink wristlet from last years Fest as I drove to the grounds one morning and, my beloved Spira mandolin.

Maybe with instagram/phone photos looking better (all these were done with my iPhone 4S and either Instagram, Snapseed or Camera Plus apps (all are free)) this thread can get some new life.

Jamie

----------

lauri Girouard, 

mandolinlee, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Perry Babasin

My recent refinish...

----------

JEStanek, 

lauri Girouard

----------


## lauri Girouard

This thread is fun to look at, thanks for bumping.  Last summer,  I took one of our mandolins to the center of our town to an old train station and took these photos.   Contoocook NH was once the capital of New Hampshire.

----------

bruce.b, 

JEStanek, 

Perry Babasin, 

Pushka

----------


## lauri Girouard

These pictures, from a couple years ago were taken in the very back of our property where the old  railroad came though.  There is a very old truck that was smashed by a mammoth tree.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Wood spokes! That's not an old truck, that's a dinosaur!
Nice mando, too. First of the Garcias?

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## dustyamps

Not an artsy picture, just an artsy mandolin.

----------


## JEStanek

I would like to see more of that one, Dustyamps.

----------


## Perry Babasin

> 101594[/ATTACH]


Very beautiful and tasteful burst... Love the grain, color and finish!

----------


## miet 91

and this is my Mandocello K-4 Lloyd Loar, what you think?

----------

Bertram Henze, 

JEStanek, 

Perry Babasin, 

Pushka

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Miet 91, that is gorgeous! I bet it sounds amazing. I bet there are not too many of those in Poland.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Gib/Gil F4/F5
1920 F4 with a 1996 F5 reconstruction by Steve Gilchrist

----------

sgarrity

----------


## fatt-dad

My Cohen (redwood and walnut). The binding's maple.



f-d

----------

JEStanek, 

Perry Babasin

----------


## fatt-dad

Here's the peghead



f-d

----------

JEStanek

----------


## shortymack

Introducing the triple scroll bridge.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Introducing the triple scroll bridge.


Stage fright is not a good situation for holding a camera  :Wink:

----------


## shortymack

Whats stage fright? Dunno what your talkin bout.

----------


## Gourmando



----------


## jmagill



----------

JEStanek

----------


## doc holiday

The Best of Texas,  Eliis mandolin & boots by Leddy Brothers

----------

sgarrity

----------


## bruce.b

> This thread is fun to look at, thanks for bumping.  Last summer,  I took one of our mandolins to the center of our town to an old train station and took these photos.   Contoocook NH was once the capital of New Hampshire.


Hey! I have a mandolin here that looks *EXACTLY* like that one.

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## sgarrity



----------

doc holiday, 

JEStanek, 

Mark Seale

----------


## doc holiday

Shaun, I like your humidifier in the right hand photo.  :Smile:

----------


## dcoventry

I'll try

----------


## sgarrity

Thanks Doc!  I find it imparts a certain sweetness to the tone. ;-)
But forget these mandolins.....I want a pair of those boots!

----------


## doc holiday

You could buy a Northfield for the cost of those  :Popcorn:

----------


## sgarrity

I know.  That's why I want 'em!  LOL  The last boots I bought were full quill Lucchese Classics.  Never gone the custom route.  Maybe one of these days.

----------


## miet 91

> Miet 91, that is gorgeous! I bet it sounds amazing. I bet there are not too many of those in Poland.


it is probably the only model in Poland, I was surprised at my uncle left behind a so-called "attic" :Smile:

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Wow! You are very lucky. It is a valuable instrument. But more importantly, it is a beautiful and inspiring instrument. Do you know how to play?

----------


## mtucker

Derek Nobbs, young artist from the UK.. :Grin:

----------

GKWilson, 

lauri Girouard, 

lorrainehornig

----------


## GKWilson



----------


## teleman73

It was recommended to me that I should post a picture I took of my new Eastman here, so here it goes.

----------


## JEStanek

I used this for a theme of Something Starting With F.


Jamie

----------


## Marc King

This is how my The Loar 600 looks to me when I enter that state of rapture after two hours of playing!

----------

lauri Girouard

----------


## Bill Baldridge



----------


## JeffD

> Derek Nobbs, young artist from the UK..


Very reminiscent of the Antikamnia Calendar art. Cool.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Antikamnia Calendar art


This was new to me. Funny what humor a chemicals company could afford back then. Related across time to revolting pics on today's cigarette packs, kind of. Or the Dethklok Duncan Hills Coffee Jingle, for that matter (leading us back to music).

----------


## Bill Halsey



----------


## fatt-dad

a few days ago. North Carolina.



f-d

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Bertram Henze

F-D, I get the impression of late that you have sold your home and moved to a shack on the beach...

----------

fatt-dad, 

JEStanek

----------


## Jim Adwell

"Draw me like one of your French mandolins"...

----------

JEStanek, 

lauri Girouard

----------


## eastman_315

Keepin' a great thread alive!

Frank

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Tobin

Ok, this isn't too particularly "artsy", but I like it.  This is my Ellis F5 Special sitting on my 1920s Wurlitzer baby grand piano (which originally belonged to my great-grandmother).  I just wish I'd removed that hideous cheap Lakota strap before taking the photo...

----------


## Marc Woodward

Here's a couple of pics of my Andy Manson 3 point F5 which are pretty 'Arty' I reckon!  :Smile:

----------

Perry Babasin

----------


## jim simpson

I'll call this one a JimBurst

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## katygrasslady

Got my Collings MTO today. It plays so easy!  The sound is very mellow and rich.  Woody.  Lots more sustain than my starter Kentucky.  I'm sure it will allow me to play a lot better, with more expression. 
 Background is a quilt I made.  My two favorite hobbies in one picture.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> Background is a quilt I made.


If this won't persuade Vasarely to take up the mandolin, I don't know what will  :Wink:

----------


## katygrasslady

> If this won't persuade Vasarely to take up the mandolin, I don't know what will


Awesome artist, but I thought he was dead? Or maybe he's religious and could play in a heavenly jam session with all the harpists up there?

----------


## JEStanek

Today my photo a day theme was curve.


Jamie

----------

Jim Adwell

----------


## Walt Kuhlman



----------

Jim Adwell

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Holy carp! Beautiful.

----------


## Walt Kuhlman

Don't be Koi Marty.. :Mandosmiley: 

Thanks

----------


## Bertram Henze

This calls for fishbone purfling binding...

----------


## bratsche

A bit of an experiment....

bratsche

----------


## Eric C.



----------

FLATROCK HILL, 

JEStanek

----------


## Tavy

> 


Cute!

----------


## Tavy

Recycled bedroom furniture (the neck that is):

----------

sebastiaan56

----------


## jwynia

Here are a few of my Weber mandocello and my Eastman mandolin

----------


## JFDilmando

Here are a couple of friends at rest....

----------

GarY Nava

----------


## Mark Marino

a bit tilted, but the Siminoff F4 I built with an F5 neck on it, played by my daughter

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## JEStanek

My Photo a Day theme yesterday was Corner.

Jamie

----------


## JeffLove62



----------

JEStanek

----------


## Samuel David Britton

Couple fall shots of my mandolin taken by my sister.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Uncle Choppy

Probably not "artsy" in the original intention of the thread and I'm not really sure what this is. Just thought I'd try something a bit different.

----------

lorrainehornig

----------


## Bill Snyder

That's the problem with the finish on your headstock, your mandolin is made out of icecream.

----------


## Londy

Yours Truly





 :Laughing:

----------

mandolinlee

----------


## Bill Snyder

Londy, what is Freddy Mercury doing on stage with you?  :Laughing:

----------


## Londy

> Londy, what is Freddy Mercury doing on stage with you?


well, jamming of course!! :Grin:

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Uncle Choppy

> Yours Truly

----------


## Londy

Whoa!  :Cool:

----------


## Vernon Hughes

Had a local photographer take these of my latest build.

----------


## Oneida Trail



----------


## Bob Bronow

Sorensen #15 aka "Mimi".

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## alexzen



----------

Bigtuna

----------


## billhay4

Nice shot.
Bill

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Ah go on then... the Davidson, in its case, posing suggestively, with a little photoshoppery

----------

JEStanek

----------


## billhay4

Another nice shot, and a nice looking instrument.
Bill

----------

Lord of the Badgers

----------


## Grassman

My McGuire mandolin #14

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> Another nice shot, and a nice looking instrument.
> Bill


Cheers Bill, 
He's building me another - he's as excited as I am  :Smile:  this time to my own spec (this one wasn't built for me I got it 2nd hand)

Photos in three-four months  :Smile:

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

> 


niiiiice shot didn't see that earlier

----------


## TEvans



----------


## eastman_315

> 


Eastman MD-315?

----------


## TEvans

Indeed it is!

----------


## Jim Hilburn

Pretty sure I posted this elsewhere before, but I first thought about posting in "Fun with Ipad but decided to put it here instead.

----------


## GKWilson

That's beautiful Jim.
But it seems it would be a low market item due to the mandolin redundancy.
Now, if you make it a mandolin/mandola now your in business. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Gary

----------


## rj_alb

New mandolin player here. Here's a shot of my Rover. I picked it up from a friend who didn't play it anymore. I'm mostly a guitar player (a casual player) but I decided to give the mandolin a try just out of curiosity.

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Pushka

Just started playing the mandolin December last year ~ The Loar LM-520-VS

----------

eastman_315, 

JEStanek

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

JEStanek, 

Pete Jenner

----------


## Eric Michael Pfeiffer

here yah go....it's a work of art, that's for sure ( mine is of course )

----------

JEStanek

----------


## bigmomma

My "black beauty" Kentucky 160

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Mark Marino

My Siminoff H-4 kit build

----------

Bertram Henze, 

Eric Michael Pfeiffer, 

Galileo, 

hank, 

JEStanek

----------


## billhay4

Nice shot, Mark, and nice looking instrument.
Bill

----------


## Mark Marino

> Nice shot, Mark, and nice looking instrument.
> Bill


Thanks Bill.  It actually sounds awesome too--- I put a Virzi in it and the sound is rich and full.  I just cant' figure out how to get a good mic & video combination or I'd post a sample.  Thanks for the compliment.

----------


## bigmomma

Very clever.  Looks like a Corona. Does your mando like the lime in the bottle?

----------


## Kruno Glas

www.glasguitars.com

----------

billhay4, 

JEStanek, 

Pushka

----------


## Steve Ostrander

My avatar is an artsy picture of me playing my mandolin, taken by my daughter, who is a professional photographer.

----------


## connorhrdlicka

Heres my 22' Loar A style

----------


## billhay4

> Heres my 22' Loar A style


a la John Cage?
Bill

----------


## connorhrdlicka

Sorry my image was not posted here it is

----------

billhay4

----------


## mtucker

not sure about 'artsy' but liked it 3-4 years ago…side bound..shot in a bathroom mirror  :Grin:

----------


## Phil Goodson

> Heres my 22' Loar A style


Loar??

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## Ben Cooper

Here is my Girouard A.  This was taken by the makers, Max and Lauri.

----------


## Graham Vest

Here's my Summit F-200. Taken by an artsy friend...

----------


## samlyman

My friend Jim is a stained glass artist. I had him make this rendering of my Collings MT2 a couple of years ago. I can get his contact information if anyone is interested. I think I paid about $250 for this (mostly out a desire to help a starving artist (literally)).

----------


## Veikko

A birthday card from my daughter.

----------

Ben Cooper, 

Bill Snyder, 

doc holiday, 

Ed Goist, 

GreenMTBoy, 

JEStanek, 

Michael Bridges, 

Pushka, 

Zissou Intern

----------


## billhay4

Cool!
Bill

----------


## Bertram Henze

Even the bridge is at the correct position vs the f-holes. Very good.
My daughter was 18 when she first discovered that my mandolin instruments do not have 6 strings...

----------


## Ben Cooper

ok, not sure this is more "artsy",  but its a cool collage I did of my Girouard being built.

----------

billhay4, 

Max Girouard

----------


## sgarrity

Gibson Master Model headstock

----------


## Pete Jenner

One day I'll get the hang of this Rhino thingy. Meanwhile here's a bit of space art.



_Background Image credit:
NASA/JPL-Caltech/Penn State/DSS_

----------

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek, 

lauri Girouard, 

Michael Bridges

----------


## GarY Nava

Not a whole mandolin, but I just liked the photo :Wink: 
Cheers Gary

----------

JEStanek

----------


## rgray

This red mandolin dropped from the apple tree.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Marc Woodward

Andy Manson 3 pt F5

 :Smile: 

Marc

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## JeffD

> This red mandolin dropped from the apple tree.


I passed over that picture without really noticing. But really looking at it, that is a delightful picture. Really something to frame. It is very cool and inviting, and creates a kind of longing for protective shade and healthy trees. The only man made object in the picture has no other purpose than to make music.

The crab apples on the ground there bring back all kinds of memories of climbing in such trees as a kid.

Very nice.

----------

rgray

----------


## Dave Gumbart

Playing around with the new photo editing software.  Old photo, new view of two of my favorite things.

----------

Ed Goist

----------


## Bill Baldridge



----------

Zissou Intern

----------


## Jimi Hocking

Hi, new user here. Here is a little artsy shot of my prized Gilchrist A4 and Gibson F2 ;-)



www.jimihocking.com

----------

billhay4, 

Ed Goist, 

GreenMTBoy, 

JEStanek, 

journeybear, 

Nick Gellie, 

Rodney Riley

----------


## Bill Snyder

> A birthday card from my daughter.


Probably my favorite in the thread.

----------


## journeybear

It's worth noting - Jimi Hocking is a fine electric blues/rock guitarist and mandolinist from Australia. Nice to see what he has on the acoustic side. Excellent choices, there!

----------


## journeybear

This is a pretty artsy rendering of my band busking at Mallory Square several months ago. Look, it's impressionism, not realism. Yes, that's me and my mandolin on the left. Honest!  :Cool:

----------

Bertram Henze, 

billhay4, 

Ed Goist, 

JEStanek, 

sgrexa

----------


## Bill Baldridge



----------

JEStanek, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## dustyamps

Just got this latest project in... cool headstock.

----------


## Ed Goist

_"Getting back on the horse...The little eight-string horse."_

----------


## Dave Hicks



----------


## Caleb

Pics and edits done on iPhone.

----------


## Michael Weaver

Cropped this from some of our band artwork.

----------

LongBlackVeil

----------


## Jim Adwell

Mandolins in space....

----------

2Sharp, 

Cecily_Mandoliner, 

Ed Goist, 

FatBear, 

JEStanek

----------


## Jim Adwell

This couple is unhappy because the family mandolin is not an F-style Loar-signed Gibson...

----------


## JEStanek

Here's my Spira mandolin.

Jamie

----------


## fatt-dad

still life today in the kitchen.



f-d

----------


## lflngpicker

I like that photo, Fatt-dad.  Interesting atmostphere around it.  I tried my hand at editing to blend colors and place the mandolin in a guitar world.

----------


## Goat Driver

Some great images in this thread. Enjoyed looking at all the beautiful mandolins.
Here's my "artsy" contribution.....

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Sunburst...

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## stevem

Current mandos

----------


## Stubert

Made by Luigi Salsedo.

----------

